# Nymph food problems



## Chimpy666 (Sep 27, 2005)

Just got my Malaysian shield nymph through from Ian who I have to say gives great service  , but i am stuck with what size food i should feed her, no where seems to sell micro crickets....I do have some smaller browns I could try her with any help, could i use fruit flies??


----------



## Samzo (Sep 27, 2005)

i got some of Ian.. they can take medium brown crix!


----------



## Ian (Sep 27, 2005)

Yup, they will take small brown/black crix. From what I have sen of them, they are pretty ficious with their food, and will eat prey substantially larger a hierodula that size, despite the fact they look almost identical  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chimpy666 (Sep 28, 2005)

Cheers guys, get this i chucked in 3 stage 3 crickets and she stalked one down should i take thr other 2 out or leave them in there for when she is hungry again........shes a little devil  

p.s and her name is Petals


----------



## Samzo (Sep 28, 2005)

em.. depends can the crix get to it?


----------



## Ian (Sep 28, 2005)

petals...lovin it  

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Samzo (Sep 28, 2005)

lol :roll:


----------



## Chimpy666 (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey guys, I am glad you like the name Ian she really is a little darling, she molted about 2 weeks ago and now is twice as big and now is taking medium crickets with out even batting an eyelid, I really want to show you a picture of her....is there a way of doing that


----------



## Ian (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, if you take a pic, and then save it on your PC. Are you fmailiar with photobucket? If not, go to www.photobucket.com and sign up a free account. Just follow the steps through on there, then post the pic in the forum.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chimpy666 (Oct 22, 2005)

hey Ian Petal shed last night, I have moved her from her old container to a new larger-ish one, i am going to give it a few hours before I try and feed her let her harden up.

i am really wondering what sort of size house would be best i dont want to put her in anything to big as she find the food, but i think the tank at the moment is to small for her......


----------



## Ian (Oct 22, 2005)

Waht size is the tank?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Chimpy666 (Oct 23, 2005)

A medium critter keeper, she has shed twice does that make her and L3 or somthing....

Olly


----------



## Ian (Oct 24, 2005)

looks absolutley fine to me, plenty of room. A lot of my nymphs I keep in containers a lot smaller than that. If she has shed twice since hatching, then yes, she will be L3, maybe 4...still not sure on the L1/2 thing.

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 24, 2005)

whats the dimesions on the medium critter keeper?


----------



## Chimpy666 (Oct 25, 2005)

Its like 6 x 6 inch keeper i moved her to a smaller one, still not feeding tho, shes driving me crazy and i dont want her to die................


----------

